# Barclays Online



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone else having trouble with barclays online today?
Paid my CC online, when I pressed send it returned a screen saying NULL, so I tried again and the same report, when I checked the balance the deduction had gone out twice! Now my account is in debit  phoned them up and they say they are having IT problems, trouble is I have more bills to go out before the month ends and my CC account is in credit


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's definitely put your CC in credit could you pay some of the bills with that? Or can barclay card credit back the overpayment?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Natalie said:


> If it's definitely put your CC in credit could you pay some of the bills with that? Or can barclay card credit back the overpayment?


They are both giving me the run around, currently on the phone to them for over an hour


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the business onine site is working fine... no IT issues there...

Not sure if it's different though...

:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Avanti said:


> They are both giving me the run around, currently on the phone to them for over an hour


Sounds like fun


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> the business onine site is working fine... no IT issues there...
> 
> Not sure if it's different though...
> 
> :thumb:


They have admitted there was an online issue this morning, the transactions were within seconds of each other, wouldn't be so bad but the debit is for 2* £740


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ouch!

Are they going to get one back to you!?!?!

:wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> ouch!
> 
> Are they going to get one back to you!?!?!
> 
> :wall:


That's what the issue is now, got CT and water rates coming out tomorrow, mobile phone and broadband later in the month, I have never been overdrawn, the complaints dept has just advised they will ring back


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well good news is they have rung back and agreed to refund the account with one of the transactions, which they have now done and my account is back in credit


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good stuff... PITA thought....


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Should of got them to cover your phone bill and inconvenienced it has caused you as well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Should of got them to cover your phone bill and inconvenienced it has caused you as well.


I did try that, but they are inclusive minutes, and may not have effect until later in the month, but the main thing is the monies refunded, wouldn't have been so bad if it were a few quid .


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

had this before i went the easy route though took the cash (left £6 credit) out a cash machine then paid it in branch back into the account.


----------

